# Problem on Jeep Wrangler since installing Invisibrake.



## CUTiger89 (May 29, 2019)

We have recently had the InvisiBrake system install on a 2018 Jeep Wrangler JK - 2-Door.  At times when driving down the road, for no apparent reason, we will here a quick beep sound.  When that happens the red “brake” light on the instrument panel flashes one time very quickly, the speedometer quickly falls back toward "0" and then returns to normal, and the cruise control goes off.  This happen very intermittently and seems to have no effect on driving other than disengaging the cruise control if it is being used.

This issue has only surfaced since the installation of the InvisiBrake system.

Any information/advice anyone can suggest to what may be causing this will be greatly appreciated.


----------

